
Ask HN: What potential ideas for developer tooling have not been explored yet? - oscar_franco13
I recently quit my job and I would love to pursue some sort of lifestyle business, after lurking around in indie hackers a bit, I still haven&#x27;t found any idea worth pursuing, I would love to work on something related to the developer space, some small tool that can grow organically over time, do you have any suggestions?
======
makeee
One of my favorite examples of a small, successful dev tool is
[https://getcssscan.com](https://getcssscan.com). You can already see styles
in your browser dev tools for free, but this tool is just so much
faster/easier that people are happy to pay (dev has done $70k in sales). As a
starting point, it might be worth exploring other browser dev tool features
and consider what each would look like if turned into a product.

Another space that has a lot of potential is tooling that helps people skip
the boilerplate that goes into setting up a new project. I'm working on one
for React at [https://divjoy.com](https://divjoy.com), but I'm sure there are
a bunch of other ways to make project setup easier.

~~~
oscar_franco13
getcssscan is great, aren't extensions easy to pirate? that would be one
concern of mine

After writing this yesterday I had an idea about stress testing, I had to test
a few of my services in the past, but it has always been a combination of
scripts and/or postman requests, it all feels very tedious, I saw there are
already big SaaS players in the market, for example loader.io from sendgrid,
but I feel like there is space for a simple tool, postman like, where I can
just quickly configure some parameters and fire away from my machine...

If things go well and there is more demand for it, it can be integrated with a
SaaS backing, WDYT?

------
mmvs
This may be helpful for you:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOtCl5PU8F0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOtCl5PU8F0)

and also this book is written just for your case, strongly recommend reading
it: [https://startupbook.net/](https://startupbook.net/)

~~~
oscar_franco13
thanks a lot I will take a look!

------
bbody
Might be a bit out there but I always thought there should be tools which help
provide code snippets inside your IDE as you develop. I think Twitter
Bootstrap might be a low hanging fruit for this.

~~~
oscar_franco13
Hmm I feel like I have already seen this before, including vscode intellisense
which is powered by some ML models

~~~
abhijat
There is [https://tabnine.com/](https://tabnine.com/)

